# Big buckling named Goliath



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Last Friday Snicker's had a BIG buckling I named Goliath. According to my parents (I was at work) when my mom went out to feed the deer she looked in the direction of the nursery and saw Snick licking something. Went to the fence and saw a baby the size of a three day old. :shocked: Color/marking guru's what do you think?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

He is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....can't say what the pattern would be but he is ADORABLE  

Congrats on such a healthy boy and a healthy delivery! :stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

He is so cute


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

He is absolutely handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

aww...


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely a Chamoisee with random white  and completely adorable!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm probably going to add him to my wether collection. :greengrin:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would also first jump to chamoise with white markings...but I would also say he has a fair bit of roaning..you can see the white ticking in his body hairs, his ears are fully roaned out and it looks like the white around his eyes and nose is probably roaning as well. KW Farms is the one who is really good at getting the exact color down.

Her color site: http://nigeriandwarfcolors.weebly.com/index.html

I ADORE his color..never seen one quite like it.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

He is soo cute! Love the color!


----------

